# Jamis Coda Comp vs. KHS Urban Extreme



## VandalDO (Jul 28, 2008)

Looking for opinions on the Coda Comp vs the Urban Extreme. I'm trying to get back into some sort of shape. I prefer the flat bar ride. I will mostly be riding on paved paths and the road. One goal for next year is to ride in the Ride Across Iowa and I don't want to have to get another bike for that. Which one might be better for Touring? Any other suggestions would be great. I prefer the feel of Steel vs Aluminum.


----------



## SuperDave (May 29, 2008)

I've been riding a Coda Comp for the last 5 years. I've no experience with the KHS (although I owned a CrossSport many years ago, with great satisfaction). The Coda has been my daily transportation (I don't drive) the whole time, and I could not be happier with it.

Buy the one that feels better to you.

I'll guess that people will tell you to shy away from a flat-bar for RAGBRAI. My father-in-law, who turned 60 this year, just finished his third RAGBRAI on his Trek 7700, and would disagree with them. Next year (my 50th), I intend to ride it on my Coda.


----------



## VandalDO (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------



## timyak (Aug 29, 2008)

*Coda Comp flat bars are great*

I've commuted on my Coda Comp and just last week rode my first century on it. After adding the bar end extensions, I've had no problems with my hands or shoulders with distances. In fact, if it weren't 97 degrees down here in Alabama, I could still be pedaling because the gearing is great and the bike soaks up all of the rode vibrations. KHS makes a good bike too but for some reason the Trek folks keep "pressuring" the local bike shops to stop carrying them due to price competition. That means KHS makes a good bike for the money. As for me, I love the Coda Comp. Good luck. You can't lose either way you'll have a good bike.

:thumbsup:


----------

